# Logo to rhinestone design in corel draw



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

How do I take a customer's logo and turn it into a rhinestone design in corel draw? I also have rStones macro. I am so lost!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Is the image in vector? Do you have the rstone plug in set up in Corel? 

make sure the lettering is in curves, click the rstone plug in and a menu will pop up.
There is a .pdf will simple instructions or you can go online MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation

There are some You Tube video's available.


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

I do have the plug in set up in corel draw....the image is a .jpeg, but I may be able to get a vector version. Does it have to be a vector?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

coconut said:


> I do have the plug in set up in corel draw....the image is a .jpeg, but I may be able to get a vector version. Does it have to be a vector?


there is a .bmp option, I haven't tried I attached the rsHelp.pdf
if you do a search on your computer you downloaded with the installation but just in case here it is.

check in your programs > rStones > rStones help


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank You C! I will check it out.


----------



## BlingDiva (Sep 21, 2011)

I am new to making t-shirts but have a few custom orders and was thinking about purchasing corel draw.. but I am so confused! I know that I have to buy x4 or x5 but not sure what other software I need to change a design into a rhinestone design. Can anyone help me out or does anyone have a tutorial to walk me through this process bc I am throughly confused on what to get and where to start... thanks in advance!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a tutorial link to make transfers by hand. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html
This link may be more what you are looking for as it is on Corel and Illustrator tutorials. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html

You can also do a search for lesson and tutorials in this section and it will bring us several different threads of many different tutorials that may help you out.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The macro mentioned in the above posts would work for you. Not sure of pricing. There was a link in one of the posts. It is from Macromonster and is called rstones. It is an addon to Corel X4 or X5. There are others at various price points. Funtime is another one that is on the lower price end.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation 

1 Code for $49.95


----------



## sewandgarden (Aug 22, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation
> 
> 1 Code for $49.95


 
I bought rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation but the install did not work. It did not load into Corel Draw. I e-mailed Jeff from there and he sent me some attachments to make it work. It still didn't load. I e-mailed him again but he hasn't responded yet (it is Sunday!) Funny, I also downloaded two free ones and they did load up.

I'm hoping he'll contact me tomorrow. If it still doesn't work, I don't think I want to invest in any more installations. I think it would be wiser to buy a different software. Do you have any suggestions? I wish I could do it with just Corel Draw.

I did read and viewed a lot of tutorials and videos but I still couln't do it. I got as far as making a design (text) but could not figure out how to fix them. They were overlapping and that's as far as I got with Corel Draw.

I need help desperately and I really REALLY want to do rhinestoning.


----------

